# First morel out of the year!!!



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Took a 3hr walk today not too shabby for a first outing.


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## carpet crawler (May 2, 2013)

What part of the State are you located?


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

These were all picked in southern Iroquois county 105 miles south of dupage. county. So they are fresh greys. So for all the people wining why they are not finding shrooms ill tell u . It's Too EARLY north of Kankakee. I went to a lot of my spots in coal city and southern cook all my spots are not popping. They will but not till next weekend.After the rain I HOPE we get.


----------



## supra8795 (Apr 22, 2013)

Looking good dude. We should be seeing those sizes around here real soon.


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, supra soon. We really need that rain bad on Thursday and Friday. Going to tag me some leeks today to go with those morels.


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

What image code are you using to post pics. I tried al through photo bucket. And the only one that works is posting pic twice. :roll:


----------



## mpfaf (Apr 29, 2013)

Kankakee County &lt;a href=&quot;


----------

